# Looking for labels in Edmonton, Alberta



## moninicoco (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking to have some labels made for my clothing and am looking to work with an Edmonton based company.
Thank you,
Monika


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

here you go: 
http://www.ClothingLabels4U.com


----------

